# Diet coke



## kuso (Jul 18, 2002)

I know this was answered somewhere before but I couldn`t find it.

Can it cause an inulin spike?? Even though it is zero everything.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 18, 2002)

I doubt highly that it will "spike" insulin.

Whether it'll raise insulin at all is debatable.

Only worry about little things like that when you're trying to get well below your fat setpoint. But even then, some people can get away with it. I believe gopro drinks 3 cans a day of the stuff when he's in diet mode.


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 18, 2002)

I found this article on the internet.....here's a piece

There may be a very minor, anticipatory release of insulin associated with Nutrasweet consumption. When the body senses something sweet, salivary enzymes send a neural impulse to the pancreas, where other enzymes get ready to release insulin. The same thing is likely to happen when you are drooling over that piece of chocolate cake (or even a picture of it!). Keep in mind that there is no sugar actually present in the blood yet to trigger an insulin burst, so the insulin reaction from say drinking a Diet Coke is miniscule compared to drinking a non-diet Coca-Cola.

Some people report a reaction to aspartame, saccaharin and sorbitol. After consuming an artificially sweetened soda or similar product, they experience dizziness, blurred vision and a severe headache. If it bothers you, stay with honey, molasses, fructose, stevia (an herb), or granulated sugar. Other people find aspartame to have a calming effect in stressful situations.

One last concern with aspartame is that you should avoid heating it. or consuming hot products (such as coffee, tea, cocoa...) that contain it. At high temperatures it breaks down into a number of side products, including methanol, and methanol breaks down into formaldehyde.


----------



## MsFit (Jul 18, 2002)

http://www.dorway.com/jcohen.html

Interesting stuff about my best friend, I mean Diet Coke
MsFit


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> http://www.dorway.com/jcohen.html
> 
> Interesting stuff about my best friend, I mean Diet Coke
> MsFit



Hey stranger!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

oh Ms. Fit is here.    We're so lucky to have her here!  This place is the BEST!  you'll love it


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2002)

Kus -- I drink it all the time.  I'd not worry about it unless you are competing!


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff about my best friend, I mean Diet Coke
> MsFit



Hey there sexy....thanks for the info, and good to see ya round


----------



## MsFit (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey W8, how are you?  Hi nikegurl, glad to see you again.  Kusie.....how's my mutt?  

Such depressing news on Diet Coke.   Maybe I should cut down to 6 cans a day, eh?  
MsFit


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MsFit *_
> Kusie.....how's my mutt?



LOL...your mutt is doing well now that you`re around   

You all settled in now??


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2002)

What (if any) diet drinks dont have this crap in it? I know GoPro drinks the stuff now and then, but the stuff is scary, so what to do?

I have to admit drinking nothing but water/coffee all day long is wearing me out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

That article and the experiment that that little girl did is so scary and it bothers me that the Gov. and FDA can not give you truthful information.

I guess that's why we so so many of those "TRUTH" commercials on TV RE: cigarettes.

Ahhh, the innocence and truthfullness of children!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been drinking Diet Coke since it was called TAB!!!!!  Actually I was wondering why you made that comment Twinpeak?!!!  I have to drink it to stop indigestion......


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Because its one of the little pleasures in life and, IMO, eliminating it will only have effects on your diet/fat loss at the very extremes.  You can remain quite fit and drink tons of diet coke.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> What (if any) diet drinks dont have this crap in it? I know GoPro drinks the stuff now and then, but the stuff is scary, so what to do?
> 
> I have to admit drinking nothing but water/coffee all day long is wearing me out.


Diet RC has splenda.  But Diet cokes are not a danger and the heat factor won't be a problem w/ aspartame unless you nuke it or bake it or boil it.  The toxic doses of aspartame are so high that it's doubtful that one could have an issue w/ it unless that was their goal in life, or if they're a phenyltechnouric (sp?).  The real issue is only if you allow it to substitute for water.  So drink up 

Anyone w/ studies showing otherwise have an equal # disputing them.  It's all f'n propoganda.

But for Kuso's original question, I discussed this w/ several Food Science & 2 Nutrition Profs along w/ a Physiologist/trainer and all 6 said no or not to a degree that has any tangible negatives.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SpecialK *_
> One last concern with aspartame is that you should avoid heating it. or consuming hot products (such as coffee, tea, cocoa...) that contain it. At high temperatures it breaks down into a number of side products, including methanol, and methanol breaks down into formaldehyde.



Funny you should say that cause i have an Equal Packet right here, which contains aspartame, and on the front it has a picture of a hot coffee, which obviously means its intended to be used with coffee, etc.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

It's the degree of heat and the time also.  I put equal in hot tea, but one should not cook at high heat w/ it (i.e.: baking   )


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

Back to the original topic more precisely.

If i'm on a diet down, and i'm craving something sweet and i think i may break diet and have the opportunity to qwell cravings temporarily by drinking ~3kcals of soda, or binging on ~1000kcals of junk, can you guess which i'd chose?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Back to the original topic more precisely.
> 
> If i'm on a diet down, and i'm craving something sweet and i think i may break diet and have the opportunity to qwell cravings temporarily by drinking ~3kcals of soda, or binging on ~1000kcals of junk, can you guess which i'd chose?



Personally Rob, I think you might choose the junk!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, you may be onto something there.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 11, 2002)

just consider it a refeed


----------

